# A few builds from a new member, saying hi from New Zealand



## cooder (Dec 15, 2019)

Howdy pedal junkies!
Just joined this forum, have been building a bunch of excellent pedalpcb boards and just recently came aware of the forum after BuGG pointed me onto a post regarding a schematic I was inquiring about. So time to join me thinks so I can ask questions I might have directly here directly (rather than harrassing BuGG who has always been helpful) and dig up some more inspiration  and hopefully can also spread some.

Here's a few builds on I have done:
Pauper aka Unicorn Tears
















TC Spark booster
















Marsh Fuzz aka Dopamine, excellent fuzz that is
















Derailer and Hyped Fuzz





















Lamb Chop and Skylight OD in one box


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello from Auckland.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 15, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum.  I'm from next door, Australia!


----------



## Barry (Dec 15, 2019)

Those look great inside and out!


----------



## zgrav (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice pedal designs and fun ideas for the names!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Dec 15, 2019)

Top notch work!  Welcome.?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 15, 2019)

Awesome!

You can still bother BuGG here if you want


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 15, 2019)

Good to see you here Cooder. I love your amp builds too.


----------



## cooder (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll post some more when I finally get back down to the bench...
Here's another one I prepared earlier which worked out great in the end with some advice from BuGG. It's the first version of catalinbread Mesmerizer which had a mistake in charge pump traces on V 1 board. I fixed it by splicing in a seperate charge pump board.
Works just fine now.


----------

